# So, this bird walks into a store . . .



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

This is soo funny Id figure I would pass it along. The comments are great too 

http://www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboard.php?az=view_all&address=389x1866327


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Figured out how to put it here...see link above where I found it online.










A seagull in Scotland has developed the habit of stealing chips from a neighborhood shop.

The seagull waits until the shopkeeper isn't looking, and then walks into the store and grabs a snack-size bag of cheese Doritos.

Once outside, the bag gets ripped open and shared by other birds.

The seagull's shoplifting started early this month when he first swooped into the store in Aberdeen, Scotland, and helped himself to a bag of chips. Since then, he's become a regular. He always takes the same type of chips.

Customers have begun paying for the seagull's stolen bags of chips because they think it's so funny.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That is funny! Thanks for sharing. I wonder how the bird got hooked on Doritos?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's awesome. Got a good kick out of this one. 

I wonder if it has a preference for Doritos chips, or maybe he's an opportunist, and grabs from the lowest shelf that only has Doritos..

-John N.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow thats amazing... I have never seen a bird take something thats packaged like that. Especially out of a store... very cool.

Now if only I could train a seagull to steal chips I like, and fly home with them...


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha  I am glad you guys liked it.

I think John N. is right and merchandising plays a role in birds choice of chip. 

I noticed seagulls find flat rooftops near the water to drop crabs and clams on for eating....clever birds. Very opportunistic.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

haha thats pretty funny, thats one opportunistic feeder


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I love it!


----------

